# DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung



## KempA (20. April 2013)

*DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hallo,

wie im Titel beschrieben verliert mein Internet ständig die Verbindung. Nach 2,3 Minuten läuft dann wieder alles. Manchmal passierts 2 Tage garnicht und ein anderes mal 10 ma am Tag.
Ich habe eine 16000er Leitung bei der Telekom mit einem Speedport 503v (leider keine Garantie mehr drauf).
Auf dem Speedport habe ich eine Fritbox-Software, dort bekomme ich immer angezeigt dass die DSL-Synchronisierung fehlschlug.
Die Telekom hat mir bereits nen neuen Splitter geshcickt, leider half der nicht weiter. An der Leitung is nach Aussage der Telekom alles okay (hätt mich auch gewundert wenn die was anderes sagen...) und es soll wohl der Router sein.
Wollte jetzt erstma fragen ob von euch noch jemand ne Idee hat, bevor ich für viel Geld nen neuen Router kaufen geh :/

Grüße!


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Bei mir war der Telekom Speedport W701V Schuld. (gleiches Problem)
Als ich einen anderen (gebrauchten) W701V drangehängt habe gings wieder.


----------



## K3n$! (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Du könntest ja auch mal einen Nachbar fragen, ob er dir mal kurz seinen Router ausleiht.


----------



## Zwitschack (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

schau mal bitte im ereignisprotokoll vom router, ob der router neustartet und ob er dabei die alten daten behalten hat. wenn er jeden tag neustartet die ereignisse der letzten woche noch vorhanden sind, dann solltest du mal mit der telekom wegen leitungsüberprüfung reden. wenn die ergebisse nur seit einem neustart drin stehen, dann kannste dir ne echte fritzbox holen. hatte das problem auch erst letzten monat und musste die box tauschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*



recell schrieb:


> ... mit einem Speedport 503v (leider keine Garantie mehr drauf).


Zufällig ein typ a? (die bemerkung weiter unten lässt darauf schließen)


> Auf dem Speedport habe ich eine Fritbox-Software, dort bekomme ich immer angezeigt dass die DSL-Synchronisierung fehlschlug.


Ist der gefritzt? (also fritzbox-oberfläche im web-interface) Wenn ja, mache mal screenshots von internet->DSL-Informationen und dort von Übersicht, DSL, Spektrum und statistik. Die postest du dann hier.


> An der Leitung is nach Aussage der Telekom alles okay (hätt mich auch gewundert wenn die was anderes sagen...) und es soll wohl der Router sein.


Sollte der router gefritzt sein, müßte sich das feststellen lassen. Es kann aber durchaus sein das der router langsam das zeitliche segnet, muß allerdings nicht.
Hast du ihn an der wand montiert oder irgendwo stehend? Wird er sehr warm?


----------



## crazy78head (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Leih dir doch einen Router von der Telekom.. Kostenpunkt ca 3eur/Monat. Wenn der Router auch Verbindungsabbrüche hat weißt du das es nicht am Router liegt und schickst ihn wieder zurück.
Außerdem die Telekom Hotline kann die Leitung nur galvanisch durchmessen, es kann aber möglich sein das der DSLAM einen defekt hat oder Störer auf der Leitung ist den man nicht messen kann.

Mach doch mal einen Screener vom Spektrum wenn die Verbindung aktiv ist, vielleicht sieht man da etwas drauf.


----------



## Timblutaxt (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hatte ich bis vor einigen Tagen auch. Laut Telekom immer alles ok. Habe dann jeden Tag bei jedem abbruch der Verbindung angerufen und bin nach einer Woche dann auch mal laut geworden. 
Die dreisteste Aussage war das ich dann lieber mal nicht so viele Pornoseiten ansurfen solle da es sich laut der kompetenten Fachkraft um Versuche von Malware handle die mein System übernehmen wolle 

Am End kam ein Techniker hat festgestellt das die Berbindungen im Verteilerkasten korodiert waren und hat den Komplett ersetzt. Von da an alles ok.


----------



## DocVersillia (20. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hatten das Peoblem auch....war aber ein Leihgerät von der T-Com....nach dem gefühlten 50. anruf, habe ich nen neuen Router verlangt...der kam auch...und seit dem kein abbruch mehr...vorher echt fast jeden tag....


----------



## KempA (22. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hier mal en Screen. Heut fällt es ständig aus :/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Wie ich bereits schrieb, schaue mal unter internet->dsl-informationen, mache einen screenshot von übersicht, dsl, spektrum und statistik und poste das bitte hier. Dann schaue ich mal ob sich erkennen lässt, woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## KempA (22. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hier die Screens, hoffe du kannst da was erkennen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Dein spektrum schaut eigentlich i.o. aus. Es fehlen allerding ein paar charakteristische lücken der, üblicher weise verwendeten, infineon-ports. In der statistik fällt nur auf, das die fehler zu ganz bestimmten zeiten auflaufen.
Könntest du aber bitte noch die screenshots von "dsl" und "übersicht" nachreichen? Auch einer von "einstellungen" wäre evt. interessant.


----------



## KempA (23. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hier noch die anderen Screens


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*



recell schrieb:


> Hier noch die anderen Screens


 Und schon haben wir eine diskrepanz. Unter einstellungen ist ganz oben bei "bevorzugter latenzpfad" fast eingestellt. Dein broadcom-port lässt sich aber nicht beeinflussen und schreibt dennoch interleave vor. Stelle das also mal zurück auf "automatisch" oder "interleave".
Außerdem könntest du ganz unten unter "diverses" mal die optimierungen für lange und kurze leitungen heraus nehmen und den "stromsparmodus für dsl" deaktivieren. (alle drei häckchen heraus nehmen) Danach neu syncronisieren lassen (macht er beim übernehmen) und schauen, ob das problem wieder auftritt.
Außerdem solltest du mal schauen, wie hoch die box syncronisiert. Eigentlich sollte sie bei 6 db snr heraus kommen und entsprechend mehr download liefern.


----------



## KempA (24. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Habs jetzt ma so eingestellt. Wo kann ich sehen wie hoch die Box synchronisiert?

Ich danke dir auch schonma vielmals für deine Hilfe, vllt klappts ja jetzt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*



recell schrieb:


> Wo kann ich sehen wie hoch die Box synchronisiert?


Unter internet->dsl-informationen-> übersicht und natürlich auch unter "dsl".


----------



## KempA (25. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Hier nochma 2 Screens. Einma von der Übersicht und einma von nem Speedtest. Die letzten Tage ist mein Upload sehr langsam, normal hatte ich hier immer knapp über 1000. Außerdem habe ich nur 800 Connectiosn, früher hatte ich hier auch immer ca 1500.


----------



## K3n$! (25. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Auf die Speedtests kannst du pfeifen. Der zeigt bei meiner 50k Leitung 2,5MBit/s Upload an. 
Die Box synchronisiert aber mit 10MBit/s. Mach lieber mal ein Test mit einem Downloadmanager
und lade dir z.B. von hier eine Datei: speedtest.qsc.de

Oder lade dir vom FTP Server was runter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*



recell schrieb:


> Hier nochma 2 Screens. Einma von der Übersicht und einma von nem Speedtest.


Na jetzt sieht das doch gut aus. Der router syncronisiert jetzt fast am maximum. (bis auf ca. 300 kbit)


> Die letzten Tage ist mein Upload sehr langsam, normal hatte ich hier immer knapp über 1000. Außerdem habe ich nur 800 Connectiosn, früher hatte ich hier auch immer ca 1500.


 Diesbezüglich stimme ich K3n$! zu. Der einzige speedtest den ich als halbwegs zuverlässig einstufe ist speedtest.net.


----------



## KempA (26. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

So, es war ma wieder soweit...
Iwan zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 fiel mein Inet aus. Hab dann um ca 19:50 den Router ma kurz vom Strom genommen und 5 min Später war das Inet wieder da, jedoch nur für ein paar Sekunden. Hatte dann wieder bis eben einen Ausfall, nun scheint es "stabil" zu sein. (20:10)
Hab während der ersten Downtime paar Screens gemacht.

Während ich hier die Screens hochladen wollte wieder Ausfall (20:12), 30 Sekunden später wieder da....

E: Jetzt im Moment bekomm ich ständig ganz kurze Ausfälle


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*



recell schrieb:


> So, es war ma wieder soweit...


 Irgendwie scheint in der ausfallzeit die einwahl nicht zu klappen. Zudem gibt die fritzbox wärend dieses zustandes nur komisches aus. Du solltest deinen provider mal anrufen und darauf aufmerksam machen.
Ich kann es nur vermuten, aber entweder hat dein port "einen mitlaufen" (teil-defekt) oder der splitter in der vermittlungsstelle segnet das zeitliche. Wie man das denen beibringen könnte (das sie darauf hin überhaupt überprüfen), weiß ich aber nicht.
Nach dem, was du bis jetzt an spektren gepostest hast, sollte deine leitung (der eigentliche kupfer-draht) i.o. sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. April 2013)

*AW: DSL verliert ständig die Verbindung*

Das sieht nach nem defekten port aus das dem router sync vorgegaukelt wird aber ohne bitratenbelegung ! Kommt bei vdsl dslams öfters mal vor wo dann der minidslam neugestartet werden muß!  Aber warum auch nicht bei standard Anschlüssen


----------

